# Lucid dreaming.



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Do you have a feeling that there are dreams and ''dreams''. That some dreams are not like the other. Ancient peoples believed in some dreams mans spirit or a soul leaves his body and can communicate with the dead and hogher spirits...I have a very eerie feeling after some dreams and cant shake them off 4 days. Did you have clairvoyant experience that way? Or anything unusual...Curiosly although I wanted 2 dream about mum every night and even kept her picture beside my bed to inspire me I only dreamt her couple of times, all very curios dreams and hidden messages...I felt after waking up those dreams were NOT like usual 1s...!:tiphat:


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Dream from last night...Been taken ''downstairs'' in a beautiful marble building by a ''lodge master'' I presume of masonry, who is incidentally a dude, with whose son I talked on work yesterday. The master is an old dude, ex gangster who was a friend with my late uncle. I never saw a dude since childhood mind you...I just remember going down the stairs, in a dream, but I remember colours and richness of design...And a feeling of ''importance'', being chosen, ''intitiated'' into mysteries...Yeserday I watched a cool program on Viasat Histyory about secret societies...But that doesnt mean much because in my experience, I dont alwayxs dream inspired by every cool show I watched on Teli...


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

Flamme said:


> Do you have a feeling that there are dreams and ''dreams''....:


You bet! Unfortunately, this is a topic which would require people sharing incredibly personal information and opening them to all kinds of ridicule. Just know, YOU ARE NOT ALONE!


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Read "The Lathe of Heaven" by Ursula LeGuin.


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

Flamme said:


> Do you have a feeling that there are dreams and ''dreams''. That some dreams are not like the other. Ancient peoples believed in some dreams mans spirit or a soul leaves his body and can communicate with the dead and hogher spirits...I have a very eerie feeling after some dreams and cant shake them off 4 days. Did you have clairvoyant experience that way? Or anything unusual...Curiosly although I wanted 2 dream about mum every night and even kept her picture beside my bed to inspire me I only dreamt her couple of times, all very curios dreams and hidden messages...I felt after waking up those dreams were NOT like usual 1s...!:tiphat:


Someone with lifelong clairvoyant experiences (which didn't make him any money) was visited by a Raphael's angel who told him that someone who lived in the same block of flats has died. Next day it was found out that the neighbor, whom the clairvoyant didn't know well, surprisingly, is indeed dead. Three days later the neighbor appeared in a lucid dream and told that keys are in a cupboard. Soon afterwards those keys were found in a cupboard. Some time later it was found out that the neighbor had died at the very moment when the angel appeared.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Joe B said:


> You bet! Unfortunately, this is a topic which would require people sharing incredibly personal information and opening them to all kinds of ridicule. Just know, YOU ARE NOT ALONE!


LOL like any1 will know apart from us...Just spill the beans brah!
I had a dream with my l8 mum that chilled me 2 my bones...It still causes such feeling in me, 2day...In dream it was 90s, and me and my mum who loooked younger, 90-ish, were on protests downtown against the governemtn that were regular in those days. We suddenly came upon a bunch of guys and girls who invited us 2 ''party'' which we accepted...Strangely my mum wasnt a fan of parties, loud crowds etc...Suddenly we find ourselves walking up the steep hill with cobblestones, ''were the party was''...We climbed up finally and I realised I lost the sight of mum, and ourt group splitted in two and mum was with guys who entered whayt I thought was a spacioous park with big gates on my right...I saw her in distance and asked the ''people'' I wa with why is the party there because the weather was rainy and cold...I got an answer that ''froze''me : ''She is safe she will never be cold again!!!'' I looked again and saw that small crowd around my mum in distance entering the open stone thumb!!! I woke up not screaming but I was close...Then the thought came 2 me that all the personss in my dream were spirits/ghosts/souls sent 2 ''calm me down''...B4 the dream I often grived thinking of her in cold, unhospitable, rain soaked soil...I also had a strong feeling it was not an ordinary dream out of stress or despair but something special...I was always very sensitive and noticed stuff most other people couldnt...


----------



## Radames (Feb 27, 2013)

I had a lot of them back in college. I was taking different supplements then. It's possible one of them helped. Ginkgo, choline, arginine, ornithine.


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

A father had a young son and a daughter. His son had rather bad social and academic difficulties at school. The father decided to try exorcism, although he didn't believe in any of that stuff because he wasn't religious. But he was curious and slightly interested in parapsychology. Maybe it works, against all odds? So he visited the room in which his son slept and prayed in silence: 'You demon, listen! In the name on *****, I command you to leave my son!!!'

Next morning his daughter told his wife: "Mom, I had a strange dream, I was trying to catch an ant that was hiding in my brother's head, but I failed."

This is a true story.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

Last night I had a vivid dream about my '''mysterious'' polish woman, polish mountains and traveling there...I dream about her and poland a lot, although I would rather forget them.


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

Last night I had a vivid dream about a plane crash. I was the first witness. An old geezer crashed his plane. This is my second plane crash dream this spring. What does it mean? I have no fear of flying.

My interpretation is as follows.
The old geezer is my ego.
His last flight is my life.
The plane crash is death.
His survival is afterlife.
The witness is a mystery.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

I think the subconscious is very powerful. I was very open to ideas that God, or spirits can talk to us in dreams. I would look for these experiences. In the end there was nothing that couldn't be explained (and there were a few that clearly were proven to me) that it was my subconscious, when i did a bit of analysis afterwards.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

There was a time last year I didnt dream ANYTHING 4 months...Lately I dream almost every night and all dreams are very vivid and beautiful, very imaginative and detailed...I wake up with mixed feelings...At first I am happy but later I get sad maybe becaue of some little symobolic thing I saw and in went 2 my subconscious or simply because they ended and I am back in the ''real world''...


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

I'll share one dream that has nothing personal or potentially embarrassing.
I was around 18 and I had a strange dream. In the dream I drove down a familiar road in town and made a left hand turn onto a road that existed in the dream but did not actually exist in town. I drove down it winding between many little homes to end up at one where I stopped the car and the dream ended.
Fast forward 2 years. I'm at a party off campus at UCONN and there were several people at the party who I knew from high school. A friend asked me if I could give he and his girl friend a ride back to his place, right near the campus.
They were in the back seat as I drove by the campus. At a blinking light he told me to turn left. Another 100 yards he said "Left again". When I made this left I knew exactly where I was. It was the road from the dream. I had just driven into a rather large mobile home complex. I made several turns making my way to the back of the neighborhood and pulled up to a mobile home that had had an addition built onto it and stopped. Charlie and his girlfriend had been talking the whole time.
When I stopped, he said, "How did you know where I lived? You've never been here before."
I turned around laughing saying, "Yeah I have, in a dream Charlie, in a dream!"


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Joe B said:


> I'll share one dream that has nothing personal or potentially embarrassing.
> I was around 18 and I had a strange dream. In the dream I drove down a familiar road in town and made a left hand turn onto a road that existed in the dream but did not actually exist in town. I drove down it winding between many little homes to end up at one where I stopped the car and the dream ended.
> Fast forward 2 years. I'm at a party off campus at UCONN and there were several people at the party who I knew from high school. A friend asked me if I could give he and his girl friend a ride back to his place, right near the campus.
> They were in the back seat as I drove by the campus. At a blinking light he told me to turn left. Another 100 yards he said "Left again". When I made this left I knew exactly where I was. It was the road from the dream. I had just driven into a rather large mobile home complex. I made several turns making my way to the back of the neighborhood and pulled up to a mobile home that had had an addition built onto it and stopped. Charlie and his girlfriend had been talking the whole time.
> ...


Interesting. The road that didn't exist 2 years before. Was it undeveloped land at the time? So in the dream you stopped the car the same place where you drove your friend?


----------



## Sad Al (Feb 27, 2020)

_...there are indications that at least a part of the psyche is not subject to the laws of space and time. Scientific proof of that has been provided by the well-known J. B. Rhine experiments._ - Memories, Dreams, Reflections - C. G. Jung - Aniela Jaffe

According to Jung the collective unconscious is psychic in nature. Thus from its point of view neither time nor space exist. I think it is simply a set of coexisting egos, which explains precognitive dreams.


----------



## Flamme (Dec 30, 2012)

About a year ago I dreamt my ex polish gf, who was in a dream, on the sea, while lying 2 me she was at home, on the phone...When I told her about the dream she was like nooo, I could never do that...Few months ago she did the same dishonest thing, not being on sea, but lying and mistreating me...I h8 it when unresolved issues seep into my dreams, but being a very caring and intuitive person I cannot help it...


----------

